# Buying pavers - is Lowe's a no-no ?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What are they going to be used for ?
A lot of the pavers at big box are thinner then the ones you buy from a place that just deals in pavers etc
But possible you can even buy the the thinner ones at a "Pro" paver store if they are looking to offer a lower cost alternative

I opted for the thicker variety as I drive my truck out back every now & then & don't want them cracking


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Check with the local concrete supply yard, local stone yards, landscapers, etc.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> What are they going to be used for ?


Patio. It will not see vehicle traffic, heaviest item on them will be the concrete block that holds the patio parasol.


----------



## ClumsyCarpenter (Mar 10, 2010)

You may want to check around and see if there is any type of "transit damage" store for large rocks and stones. There is a local place in NC that any type of shipment that has anything wrong with it is sent and sold for a much cheaper price. Even if the color shade is off a tiny bit, or if 5% of the total pallet has been chipped/broken, they will sent the whole thing.

Great deals if you are lucky enough to have one.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't see any problem with the pavers at big boxes. True, they are not a commercial use grade product, but it should not matter for a patio. The most crucial thing to long term life is carefull compaction of a proper sub base. Almost every unhappy patio owner I have seen was the result of someone setting stones in just a sand base to cut costs.

However....the sub base materials will definatley be a lot cheaper if you can but them in bulk from a supply yard. They might not be able to match the big box price exactly on the pavers, as they *may *be quoting on a higher grade paver, so ask questions and compare not only thickness but strength of cement used in manufacture. If they can get close on total cost, I would pick the professional supplier, hands down.


----------

